
Shadow banned in Google Play (or the joys of being an indie app developer) - cercaapps
https://medium.com/@cercaapp/shadow-banned-in-google-play-or-the-joys-of-being-an-indie-app-developer-14ffbfd223db#.yq9ydpocb
======
cercaapps
OP here: if you have any question just shoot.

